# Did Calvin teached double predestination ?



## Mayflower (May 6, 2007)

Somone told me today at church that Calvin did not teached the doctrine of double predestination. Does anyone knows if this true or not true ? Any information or links would be helpfull!


----------



## AV1611 (May 6, 2007)

He did teach double predestination.

The title of Book 3 chapter 21 is "Eternal Election, by Which God Has Predestined Some to Salvation, Others to Destruction."


----------



## Mayflower (May 6, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> He did teach double predestination.
> 
> The title of Book 3 chapter 21 is "Eternal Election, by Which God Has Predestined Some to Salvation, Others to Destruction."




Thanks Richard


----------



## bwsmith (May 6, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Somone told me today at church that Calvin did not teached the doctrine of double predestination. Does anyone knows if this true or not true ? Any information or links would be helpfull!



I appreciate the original source - and humbly offer a _modern-day_ opinion:
http://www.the-highway.com/DoublePredestination_Sproul.html


----------



## PresReformed (May 6, 2007)

You might find this book helpful. http://heritagebooks2.org/bookstore/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=739&products_id=4826


----------



## Arch2k (May 6, 2007)

Calvin's best work on predestination confirms this.

Calvin's Calvinism


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 7, 2007)

A few rambling thoughts:

1.Calvin did indeed teach 'double-predestination', but the soteriological context (book 3 of the Institutes) is highly significant, marking a shift (though not a departure) in Calvin's thinking. 
2.Later Calvinism plays down this aspect and Lloyd-Jones rejects it altogether (on Romans 8:28-30). 
3.Gottschalk (who suffered much for his faith) anticipated Calvin's teaching, see. e.g., http://web.archive.org/web/20040210073010/www.genke.hotbox.ru/confes.html.)


----------

